# BFP at 14dpo



## mrsp3

Hi Everyone, I don't often post on here but everyone elses posts have helped me through the long 2week wait as well as my years of waiting to conceive before that so I wanted to share my story. I initially had loads of symptoms as early as 4/5dpo- I thought i was making them up in my head as so many people say you can't have symptoms that early. but I now know they were real. I felt tired, very emotional- a lot of crying and also mood swings, had vivid dreams (where I would remember my dreams up till the point i woke up) my sense of smell was very strong and I didn't like the taste of the food I usually liked, nor did I feel like drinking. I was convinced I was gonna get a BFP. But at 10dpo I did a test and it was negative, I was so dissapointed, and did another one at 11dpo. I felt like an idiot after telling my husband and sister all about my 'pregnancy symptoms', and forgot all about it, around 12 dpo I could start feeling 'period pains' and then spent the weekend socialising ,eating out, drinking :blush: lifting heavy boxes and waiting for my period to start so that I could focus on next month. Well on Monday morning (yesterday) when my period was now 4 days late I did another test. I've never been pregnant before so I didn't expect anything other than a BFN- after 100% bfns and a POAS addiction you don't actually expect to ever see anything else.. I did the test and left it on the side whilst I went next door. 2 mins later I returned and was about to chuck the test in the bin when the 1-2 weeks text caught my eye. Could. not. believe. it. Really didn't think it was my month and just felt like my period was about to come. Am still in shock, and a little anxious but also so happy and excited. Good luck to all you ladies in 2ww and TTC, I had pcos and spent years worrying that I wouldn't be able to conceive. Now that i've had a BFP my symptoms have stepped up a gear and have had a lot of cramping, headaches, vivid dreams, extreme fatigue and slight sickness. xxx


----------



## Mummy2B21

congrats x


----------



## xtlcx

Congrats Xx


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## xXDeetsXx

congratulations! Ive had what feels like period pains....most odd!

x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations! Thanks for yr story. Really gives me hope, as I've been ttc for a year now and very worried I won't be able to concieve. I'm 11dpo today and got bfn at 10 dpo xxx


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## mrsp3

Tank you all for your comments. Glad to see it has given one of you lovely ladies hope. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats! x


----------



## Babe Duncan

Congrats


----------



## kobrinfamily

Congratulations Xx


----------



## Kaleido

Congrats! Great story xo


----------



## xprincessx

congratulations hun x


----------



## mrsp3

Unfortunately after 2 weeks of on-off bleeding, countless trips to A&E, scans, and consultations for a suspected ectopic I passed the embryo this afternoon. Was quite a shock as at 7 weeks I didn't expect it to be as big and thought it would just blend in with the other clots I was passing. Its been a really tough 2 weeks- felt so sad to lose this baby. :cry:


----------



## foxykins

so sorry :hugs: ive been there hun and its a horrible place to be :hugs: heres hoping u get a ickle sticky bean soon :hugs:


----------



## sunflower82

Congrats


----------



## mindyb85

Congrats that is wonderful hun! Gives us girls with pcos hope for our bfps in the future.


----------

